# DockDogs is a TON of FUN!!!!



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

We are home and I am still grinning!!
Trace is now a titled Novice Dock Dog - completing 5 jumps in the 1"-9'11" distance range....
His Personal Best <...drumroll please.......> 3'-7"...I think!  it may be 3'9" I cant remember!! The published results will be on the dock dog site Monday...so I can verify....
The rest of his jumps (if you can call them 'jumps') were under 2'~~~

We had an incredible time....
Trace was a scream....he would hang on the edge of the dock....until the very last seconds and them 'plop' into the water!
He timed out on one jump but managed to jump all of the others...(you have 90 seconds to jump from the time you step onto the dock...)
Friday I had to lay down and splash the water and get him really pumped up to 'jump'....I was as wet as he was! Saturday I was able to stay on my feet!

The Hudson Valley Dock Dog club was so very friendly....let me set up next to them...cheered us on as one of their own... 

It was really nice to spend time with Kim, her husband and of course Simon!! Who is a very sweet boy with some serious jumping skilz!!!!

Will Trace ever become a 'Junior' Dock Dog? ... probably not...he willhave to start jumping 10' in order to be a junior!  but he had a great time and would love the chance to try!
Will I take Liberty? Surely I will...
Will I take my old girl Lexi....ya know I just might...that girl can haul her booty off a dock!!

If you are the least little bit interested in dock diving....go for it!! find an event www.dockdogs.com, register, grab a friend, pack up your dogs and and go....you'll have a great time! :wavey:


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

It sounds like a lot of fun. How do you get started? Do you just show up?


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I can't wait to start doing this event! It seems like a blast! I know a pup that would LOVE IT!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Trace really does love the water (loves to swim) - loves his toys and loves to retrieve...all make dock diving possible....if you had a dog that does not like to swim or get his faces wet and is not toy driven...then it probably wouldnt be much fun....
.....other then that...if you leave your pride off the dock and are willing to be your dogs best cheerleader you can have fun - jump or not.....

The DockDog folks were very, very helpful and encouraging...they have 6 traveling docks that they set up all over the Country and even in foreign countries...

I would suggest pre-registering for events, however DockDogs saves slots for walk-ups...(I would assume that the same is true for SpalshDogs and Ultimate Air). They want to encourage folks that have never seen it, but have a dog that they think would do it, to give it a try....
If you want to do a walk-up...then get their early because there are only so many slots saved.

DockDogs is just one group...SplashDogs and UltimateAir are other dock jumping organizations...they each have their own websites and on their websites there are links to how to teach/encourage your dog....techniques to get more distance etc...
The only reason I chose DockDogs is because they were having an event in Maine and are one in New Hampshire -purely convenience reasons....

Within each group there are local clubs....if there is a club near you...they by all means check them out...you will be waaaay ahead of the game!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I looked at the website you provided, and there is nothing even close to us. Bummer, Trip would have LOVED it. I'll keep looking though.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It sounds both of you had a great time. Way to Trace!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

we just did dock diving at the UKC premiere this weekend, too! WHAT A HOOT!!!
I've never seen Tito like that. Everyone there walking past laughed....he sat and whimpered and literally VIBRATED. My hands were raw from trying to hold him back. And he took to it like, yes, a golden to water! FLEW off the end of the pier, got some 8-9 foot jumps in. 
No, we didn't title, we were just doing the practices. But I see I need to find somewhere for him to do this, he was just having the time of his life.
Any ideas from anyone where to do this in IL?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.dockdogs.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=53&Itemid=301

Here is a link to the affiliate clubs....looks like there is a club in Chicago, but didnt see a link...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> we just did dock diving at the UKC premiere this weekend, too! WHAT A HOOT!!!
> I've never seen Tito like that. Everyone there walking past laughed....he sat and whimpered and literally VIBRATED. My hands were raw from trying to hold him back. And he took to it like, yes, a golden to water! FLEW off the end of the pier, got some 8-9 foot jumps in.
> No, we didn't title, we were just doing the practices. But I see I need to find somewhere for him to do this, he was just having the time of his life.
> Any ideas from anyone where to do this in IL?


I'm so Glad Tito loved it!!!!! 8-9' is great!!!
Even though Trace doesnt have 'mad skilz'....he was crazy about it, couldnt wait to get up on the dock and have fun!!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey, all! I have LOTS of pictures to post soon- hubby has a softball game in a little bit, but I intend to post pics- mary, with your permission, uh, I also have a video, but I believe that it's the one of Trace's MONSTER jump--shattering our hopes of hitting the 2' mark and jumping 3! 

I will soon be posting my own review of the weekend, but I have to say that it was an AMAZING weekend with some very AMAZING folks.

We cheated two weekends ago and went to a practice (3 hour drive) with teh Hudson Valley Dock Dog club--we are currently becoming members! We R HOOKED!

Great weather- great new friends- AWESOME time!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

S-Dog's Mom said:


> Hey, all! I have LOTS of pictures to post soon- hubby has a softball game in a little bit, but I intend to post pics- mary, with your permission, uh, I also have a video, but I believe that it's the one of Trace's MONSTER jump--shattering our hopes of hitting the 2' mark and jumping 3!
> 
> I will soon be posting my own review of the weekend, but I have to say that it was an AMAZING weekend with some very AMAZING folks.
> 
> ...


Yes! I want to see the video and pictures from the day we couldn't be there!! I already posted the 2 videos we took!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

It sounds like you and Hotel4Dogs had quite a time this weekend! I wish Ike would lose a bit of his caution and dive off the pier, we have use of one each weekend. He'll only jump in from the bulkhead and when he can see sand under the water....we'll have to work on it. The neighbor's Lab is a machine. She will dive after a tennis ball all day long. She easily clears 10'. I thought that was usual, maybe not? I'll have to use my camera in video mode next weekend and catch her in action. She is named after Amelia Earhart, after all.

Congrat's to you guys on a great weekend of Fun in the Sun!!!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

How do you go about training for this event?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ummm, apparently you grab a floating bumper, toss it, and watch your dog go insane!
Seriously, the only hard part is helping them figure out how to get back out. If you're still on the dock, they tend to swim toward you and since the dock is a few feet off the water, they can't get out there. They need to be directed to the ramp so they can walk back out. 




AcesWild said:


> How do you go about training for this event?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks!! I will try to track them down!




LibertyME said:


> http://www.dockdogs.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=53&Itemid=301
> 
> Here is a link to the affiliate clubs....looks like there is a club in Chicago, but didnt see a link...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It sounds like you guys had a great time. I would love to try Caue one of these days. Maybe we will find a dock to practice from this summer.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> It sounds like you guys had a great time. I would love to try Caue one of these days. Maybe we will find a dock to practice from this summer.


You should join us! The next event we're going to is in Deerfeld, NH on September 11th and 12th!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Way to represent Tracer! I bet there was a crazy crowd and lots of hulaballoo. Sounds like a blast.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Excellent! I'm so glad you had fun!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sweet picture in the Portland Press Herald of you and Tracer!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Here are the links to the 2 videos I shot of Tracer's jumps, just in case anyone missed them in the other threat that seems to have gotten buried!

Video #1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-Yh0OQMfCI&feature=channel_page

Video #2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KArT6ToTX_A&feature=channel


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sounds like so much fun. I know Gunner would love it as he lives to retrieve in the water and on land. Except for the other dogs factor. You'd think NE would have one since Cabela's is home base is here!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those videos are great. It took every ounce of Tracer's courage to make the jump but he did it for his mom. Way to go Trace!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I am so glad you folks had a great time and you know as long as the dog has fun WHO CARES HOW BIG THE JUMP IS!!! The dog doesn't know any different. Maxine has 4 novice titles. Her personal best was 6'6", but most of her jumps were 3-4 feet. Don't tell her she didn't set the world record. 

Glad all had a great time!! It is a fun and addictive sport.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

The link to the Portland Press Dockdogs story is here: 

http://pressherald.mainetoday.com/story.php?id=261864&ac=PHnws

May, you and Tracer are going to have to sign autographs.. I KNEW I should have gotten a paw-print yesterday!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Mary, if that photo of you lying on the dock encouraging Tracer isn't the sweetest thing, I don't know what is! So glad you all had fun.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

uh oh, I see that UKC counts it to where the TAIL lands, not the nose like they count it on TV.
Cancel those 7-8 foot jumps, LOLOLOLOL!
I've spent half the morning trying to find somewhere to do this....


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

"_I've spent half the morning trying to find somewhere to do this.... "_

I'm pretty sure I saw a Chicago affiliate club on dockdogs.com....
:wave:


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> uh oh, I see that UKC counts it to where the TAIL lands, not the nose like they count it on TV.
> Cancel those 7-8 foot jumps, LOLOLOLOL!
> I've spent half the morning trying to find somewhere to do this....


UAD will be in IL in July too I sent you a PM. 

I second checking the regional Dock Dog clubs. 

You might be surprised too about the distance, if you do not know what to look for you might be guessing too low too.

Ann


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Tracer...chillin' - Too Cool for the Pool!








Sleeping sitting up....the boy didnt want to miss anything!


























One of the crazy Blabadors!!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

About time the pictures arrived! I'm sure we'll all have about a hundred times as many pics and videos when we get back from the NH event!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

*Aww....*

..I'm having Tracer withdrawal... That pup has stolen my heart! :smooch:


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

awww....Good...now if i need ot ship him off I know where I can mail him!!! LOLOLOL
.....the meathead had a good weekend meeting new friends!!!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Deerz Twacer boy - Dis iz Tuckawoo...I haz a new bumper dat mummy and daddy gotted me....pwease do not stealz it fwom me da next time we pway togetherz - ur buddyz - Tuckawoo


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> One of the crazy Blabadors!!


That's my friend Alisa!!! GO TEAM BLABRADOR!!!! I will have to tell her that she made the golden forum. She is the NICEST person in the world.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Alisa was so very nice and her dogs were absolutely nutty for this game!! It was great fun watching them show the newbies 'how its done'!


----------

